
The Day Fred Wilson Dumped AAPL - lotusleaf1987
http://daringfireball.net/linked/2011/04/08/wilson-aapl
======
Kylekramer
If Fred Wilson dumped the stock because he claimed it was going to crash, this
will be pertinent. As the linked article states (where he even uses the phrase
"As good as the company is"), it was just his personal position that he
prefers investing in companies that don't try to deceive its investors.

------
kenjackson
You can't knock Wilson for taking a principled position. Sure Apple has done
well, but the reason he sold wasn't because he thought Apple would do poorly.

------
nopal
Previously: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2423534>

------
arepb
Fred Wilson's otherwise incredible batting average can allow for some pretty
big misses.

------
aChrisSmith
Captain obvious says, "Sometimes people get it wrong, even smart ones."

~~~
ktsmith
He didn't sell because he thought he would lose money. He sold because he felt
AAPL was dishonest with shareholders.

